# Amanda Cromwell in the news again



## outside!

Pride Place Coach Amanda Cromwell on Administrative Leave Amid Misconduct Investigation | Sports Illustrated
					






					www-si-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## Carlsbad7

If you're not familiar with Amanda she was the UCLA coach that was caught accepting bribes to get non players in to the school. https://heavy.com/news/2019/03/lauren-isackson/

Sounds like the players union raised the flag on her + the league investigating "retaliation".

1. How could Pride not have known something like this would happen. Amanda has already proven that she is ethically challenged. 

2. The professional players union stepping up to protect their people shows why college players need to get paid in $$$ so that can experience the same type protections + stop being exploited.


----------



## timmyh

At a minimum, it seems well established that Cromwell agreed to roster a fake player(s) on her soccer team at UCLA for the sole purpose of enabling the "player" to make an end run around the admissions process, and that she knew that UCLA employees were improperly benefiting from her compliance in the scam.

There isn't any public evidence that she personally benefited or also partook in the bribes. Even still, the information we do have about her involvement strongly suggests she was indeed "ethically challenged" in this situation.


----------



## Carlsbad7

timmyh said:


> At a minimum, it seems well established that Cromwell agreed to roster a fake player(s) on her soccer team at UCLA for the sole purpose of enabling the "player" to make an end run around the admissions process, and that she knew that UCLA employees were improperly benefiting from her compliance in the scam.
> 
> There isn't any public evidence that she personally benefited or also partook in the bribes. Even still, the information we do have about her involvement strongly suggests she was indeed "ethically challenged" in this situation.


Thank you + I agree, where theres smoke 99% of the time there's fire.


----------



## MSK357

toucan said:


> Was the player "rostered?"  I don't know, but according to the links you supplied she was the team's *manager* and wore a uniform number that was outside of the sequence of the other players.  Bat-boys get uniforms in the big leagues, but they aren't really "rostered."
> 
> Did Cromwell know that the player was "making an end run about the admissions process?"  Your links don't say that either.  Nor do they say that Cromwell "knew that UCLA employees were improperly benefitting."  The last part sounds completely false, because it is unlikely that the people getting the bribes would have told her that.  It is more plausible to me that the mens' coach (Saucedo) asked Cromwell to take the player on as a manager as a coach-to-coach favor.  If so, I don't see anything wrong with that and am 100% certain that it happens frequently in college sports.
> 
> Here is what I want to know, and maybe you can supply an answer.  Did any other person actually lose a spot on the playing roster to her?   Does a non-playing manager count as a "rostered player?"


No soccer experience, but she still got a spot on elite UCLA team in college admissions scandal - Los Angeles Times (latimes.com)

Yes, a player was rostered as midfielder.  Said to have played for a league where nobody remembers her. I think its more likely Amanda Cromwell knew about the situation and less likely that she just did a favor for another coach to have her rostered on her team without even seeing if she could even play soccer. But i guess that's your opinion.


----------



## GT45

Carlsbad7 said:


> If you're not familiar with Amanda she was the UCLA coach that was caught accepting bribes to get non players in to the school. https://heavy.com/news/2019/03/lauren-isackson/
> 
> Sounds like the players union raised the flag on her + the league investigating "retaliation".
> 
> 1. How could Pride not have known something like this would happen. Amanda has already proven that she is ethically challenged.
> 
> 2. The professional players union stepping up to protect their people shows why college players need to get paid in $$$ so that can experience the same type protections + stop being exploited.


You want them taxed on those scholarships, too, then right?

No one is exploited. People choose to play college sports. It is an awesome experience for many people.

The UCLA coach who was caught excepting bribes was the men's coach, not Cromwell. He is in prison for it.


----------



## LadiesMan217

outside! said:


> Pride Place Coach Amanda Cromwell on Administrative Leave Amid Misconduct Investigation | Sports Illustrated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www-si-com.cdn.ampproject.org


From Insider "There is no record of misconduct from either Cromwell or Greene during their time at UCLA. But Bruins star Mia Fishel opted against continuing to play under both coaches after the Pride selected her with the fifth-overall pick in the 2022 NWSL Draft.". Well LMFAO... There was soo much misconduct at UCLA IMO (hearsay) but the affected girls were too afraid to file reports. Another of the teams cancers went over to LMU and it took over a year for the girls to start filing complaints. I also heard that UCLA had similar issues with that coach but I suspect there was 'no misconduct'. Shit gets real in the business world and this twat made the mistake of thinking these adult players would be afraid like a college student with a scholarship on the line. I honestly hope this is related to MIA and her wanting to come back to NWSL but not under the racist (hearsay also) and abusive twat.


----------



## Soccer43

She also dated and then married her former player.  I call that ethically challenged.


----------



## Soccer43

Do you think a head coach would roster a player on their elite team that doesn’t have any soccer experience and not know about it?


----------



## Brav520

LadiesMan217 said:


> From Insider "There is no record of misconduct from either Cromwell or Greene during their time at UCLA. But Bruins star Mia Fishel opted against continuing to play under both coaches after the Pride selected her with the fifth-overall pick in the 2022 NWSL Draft.". Well LMFAO... There was soo much misconduct at UCLA IMO (hearsay) but the affected girls were too afraid to file reports. Another of the teams cancers went over to LMU and it took over a year for the girls to start filing complaints. I also heard that UCLA had similar issues with that coach but I suspect there was 'no misconduct'. Shit gets real in the business world and this twat made the mistake of thinking these adult players would be afraid like a college student with a scholarship on the line. I honestly hope this is related to MIA and her wanting to come back to NWSL but not under the racist (hearsay also) and abusive twat.


Are we sure Mia going to Mexico was  simply just about getting paid more?

not trying to defend Cromwell here , but these articles really tell us nothing .

have no idea if this is just NWSL being extra cautious given all the turmoil they are going through or if this is really serious


NWSl certainly dealing with a lot of turmoil lately


----------



## Brav520

Brav520 said:


> Are we sure Mia going to Mexico was  simply just about getting paid more?
> 
> not trying to defend Cromwell here , but these articles really tell us nothing .
> 
> have no idea if this is just NWSL being extra cautious given all the turmoil they are going through or if this is really serious
> 
> 
> NWSl certainly dealing with a lot of turmoil lately


meant to say , it sounds like Liga MX was offering Mia much more cash


----------



## myself

LadiesMan217 said:


> From Insider "There is no record of misconduct from either Cromwell or Greene during their time at UCLA. But Bruins star Mia Fishel opted against continuing to play under both coaches after the Pride selected her with the fifth-overall pick in the 2022 NWSL Draft.". Well LMFAO... There was soo much misconduct at UCLA IMO (hearsay) but the affected girls were too afraid to file reports. Another of the teams cancers went over to LMU and it took over a year for the girls to start filing complaints. I also heard that UCLA had similar issues with that coach but I suspect there was 'no misconduct'. Shit gets real in the business world and this twat made the mistake of thinking these adult players would be afraid like a college student with a scholarship on the line. I honestly hope this is related to MIA and her wanting to come back to NWSL but not under the racist (hearsay also) and abusive twat.


Care to share more details about Bindon at LMU?


----------



## myself

LadiesMan217 said:


> From Insider "There is no record of misconduct from either Cromwell or Greene during their time at UCLA. But Bruins star Mia Fishel opted against continuing to play under both coaches after the Pride selected her with the fifth-overall pick in the 2022 NWSL Draft.". Well LMFAO... There was soo much misconduct at UCLA IMO (hearsay) but the affected girls were too afraid to file reports. Another of the teams cancers went over to LMU and it took over a year for the girls to start filing complaints. I also heard that UCLA had similar issues with that coach but I suspect there was 'no misconduct'. Shit gets real in the business world and this twat made the mistake of thinking these adult players would be afraid like a college student with a scholarship on the line. I honestly hope this is related to MIA and her wanting to come back to NWSL but not under the racist (hearsay also) and abusive twat.


So I did a simple search for JB's name on Twitter and found this interesting exchange from late 2021. It appears to be a former LMU player and father (of a different player) commenting on an LinkedIn blog post in which a photo of JB and LMU feature at the top.

"Cancel Culture" seems to be a cop-out. 4 wins in 2 seasons when your school is smack dab in the middle of the biggest collection of women's soccer talent in the country points to something other than KIDS OF TODAY not wanting to be coached hard.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468461053352701953

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468623164770963461


----------



## LadiesMan217

myself said:


> So I did a simple search for JB's name on Twitter and found this interesting exchange from late 2021. It appears to be a former LMU player and father (of a different player) commenting on an LinkedIn blog post in which a photo of JB and LMU feature at the top.


Thanks for posting this. I had not seen this. "My desire to defend good coaches and educators who are being taken down by cancel culture has only intensified as more recently, another Fearless coach who is a former dual-sport NCAA athlete, Olympian, and thanks to a lack of her administration's spine and gender bias, is now an ex D-I NCAA head coach." The fact this twerp blames the administration and gender bias is so whack.


----------



## lafalafa

Well surprise surprise, that don't take long. 

When a person had ethics they take responsibility for actions and make corrections, changes, and apologies for not doing better instead of trying to sweep things under the rugs and deny all capabilities. 

If the pride didn't did do diligence and independently investigation thier potential employeees well that's on them but at least they have recognized that transgressions and see them as they are now with highly questionable ethics going back many years and continuing on with that MO.

In the end you can take responsibility or not but when you're the head coach everything is fare game and leopard's never changes spots.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life

The daughter of my friend played at UCLA under Amanda.  She left UCLA along with others due to the emotional drain from this coach.  This was a kid that played at the USYNT level as a starter and couldnt get any minutes with Amanda.   The level of stress was so intense that she had to seek mental health.   At first I thought it was just the competition level at UCLA but with this news coming from Pride, I have to think there's some accountability needed on the coach.


----------



## Soccer43

So whatever happened with the suspension and investigation?  Crickets in the media


----------



## espola

Soccer43 said:


> So whatever happened with the suspension and investigation?  Crickets in the media











						Orlando Pride head coach, assistant placed on administrative leave
					

The league has frozen any roster movement in Orlando to prevent players from being traded or waived, multiple sources told The Athletic.




					theathletic.com


----------



## lafalafa

Soccer43 said:


> So whatever happened with the suspension and investigation?  Crickets in the media


Trevor Bauer treatment and syndrome,  bury and stonewall for a while while the investigation drags on.

Some time next you will hear she's working at some small college you never heard of and there will be no public disclosure of what was found out by the league or the team.


----------



## GoldenGate

SoccerFan4Life said:


> The daughter of my friend played at UCLA under Amanda.  She left UCLA along with others due to the emotional drain from this coach.  This was a kid that played at the USYNT level as a starter and couldnt get any minutes with Amanda.   The level of stress was so intense that she had to seek mental health.   At first I thought it was just the competition level at UCLA but with this news coming from Pride, I have to think there's some accountability needed on the coach.


What kind of entitlement world do we live in where people blame coaches not giving playing time for their mental health problems? The reality is most of the privileged girls who grew up playing elite soccer have never faced any real adversity in their lives until they go to college. They never had to worry about playing time. They almost always come from families of means.  They were often showered with accolades, including HS All-American, YNT, all-region or conference, were probably on the local news and in the local paper more than once, and were usually among the more popular girls in HS. Then they head off to one of the elite programs in the country, which is also an elite academic institution, where they are no longer under the constant protection of their parents and the friends with whom they grew up.  Their parents probably reinforced how they were perfect and the best for 18 straight years, and then sent them off to reality with probably zero experience coping with actual adversity.  Now they're surrounded with teammates who are among the best players in the country while simultaneously having to deal with rigors of being a young adult and making all new friends all simultaneously.  Many of their teammates have been training and lifting 6 days a week for years and already have their established friend groups.  They find out in an instant that they aren't all that special compared to the elite of the elite who now surround them.  It turns out they aren't as good at soccer as they thought, they aren't as gifted academically as they thought, the friend groups don't come as easily as they did growing up, and mommy and daddy aren't there to save them every day anymore.  It turns out that success now requires hard work far beyond what they're accustomed to, and it also turns out that sometimes there is no amount of hard work that will make someone better than the players in front of them.

Making the adjustment from little princess to adult is often a tough one.  Blaming a coach for causing too much stress by not giving her playing time is an absolute cop out, and makes a caricature of mental health problems.  It is complete bs to discard or ignore the actual and important reasons why someone is seeking mental health assistance, and instead blame a coach for not giving the player playing time.  Honestly, a lack of playing time is never the reason someone "needs" to seek mental health assistance.  If a parent is blaming a lack of playing time for their kid's emotional distress, it's probably time to take a step back and consider the impact that their own disappointment in their daughter's lack of playing time is having on her emotional state.


----------



## Sike

GoldenGate said:


> What kind of entitlement world do we live in where people blame coaches not giving playing time for their mental health problems? The reality is most of the privileged girls who grew up playing elite soccer have never faced any real adversity in their lives until they go to college. They never had to worry about playing time. They almost always come from families of means.  They were often showered with accolades, including HS All-American, YNT, all-region or conference, were probably on the local news and in the local paper more than once, and were usually among the more popular girls in HS. Then they head off to one of the elite programs in the country, which is also an elite academic institution, where they are no longer under the constant protection of their parents and the friends with whom they grew up.  Their parents probably reinforced how they were perfect and the best for 18 straight years, and then sent them off to reality with probably zero experience coping with actual adversity.  Now they're surrounded with teammates who are among the best players in the country while simultaneously having to deal with rigors of being a young adult and making all new friends all simultaneously.  Many of their teammates have been training and lifting 6 days a week for years and already have their established friend groups.  They find out in an instant that they aren't all that special compared to the elite of the elite who now surround them.  It turns out they aren't as good at soccer as they thought, they aren't as gifted academically as they thought, the friend groups don't come as easily as they did growing up, and mommy and daddy aren't there to save them every day anymore.  It turns out that success now requires hard work far beyond what they're accustomed to, and it also turns out that sometimes there is no amount of hard work that will make someone better than the players in front of them.
> 
> Making the adjustment from little princess to adult is often a tough one.  Blaming a coach for causing too much stress by not giving her playing time is an absolute cop out, and makes a caricature of mental health problems.  It is complete bs to discard or ignore the actual and important reasons why someone is seeking mental health assistance, and instead blame a coach for not giving the player playing time.  Honestly, a lack of playing time is never the reason someone "needs" to seek mental health assistance.  If a parent is blaming a lack of playing time for their kid's emotional distress, it's probably time to take a step back and consider the impact that their own disappointment in their daughter's lack of playing time is having on her emotional state.


While I agree that just lack of playing time alone isn't a reason for a college player to blame a coach for mental health issues, I have seen verbal abuse first hand and it is real with many coaches at top college programs (I have no specific knowledge of Cromwell, so am just speaking in general). If a coach tells a player that she needs to improve on x or y to get a chance to see more playing time, that's fine. But when a coach yells "you are a f*#king embarrassment to our program and will never see any playing time" at a player for a mistake made in practice, it is behavior that could impact mental health. Can't tell you how many times I have heard some form of "are you stupid" come out of a coaches mouth and it really isn't an acceptable way to try to develop players. I know part of it is old school coaching, but it can be over the top and abusive. All the more reason that kids need to do their homework on coaches before they commit.


----------



## MacDre

toucan said:


> Not disputing your comments, except that I don't really know what you mean by "mental health."  Yes, I can see how yelling at a kid and calling him or her "stupid" might hurt feelings.  But so does quietly telling a kid in respectful terms that she is not good enough to play on your team and she is going to lose her scholarship.  In both cases, the effect might be devastating to the player, but does either "impact" one's mental health?
> 
> When I think of mental health, I consider conditions ranging from schizophrenia to agoraphobia.  These all have some sort of DSM designation.  But just having your feelings hurt, even if done in a very nasty way, does not qualify as a "mental health" condition.  I can see how yelling at a person might lower self-esteem and maybe even make someone cry out of sadness, but is that really a "mental health" condition?


I’d say an anxiety disorder could result if the “experience” was traumatic enough.


----------



## dad4

toucan said:


> Not disputing your comments, except that I don't really know what you mean by "mental health."  Yes, I can see how yelling at a kid and calling him or her "stupid" might hurt feelings.  But so does quietly telling a kid in respectful terms that she is not good enough to play on your team and she is going to lose her scholarship.  In both cases, the effect might be devastating to the player, but does either "impact" one's mental health?
> 
> When I think of mental health, I consider conditions ranging from schizophrenia to agoraphobia.  These all have some sort of DSM designation.  But just having your feelings hurt, even if done in a very nasty way, does not qualify as a "mental health" condition.  I can see how yelling at a person might lower self-esteem and maybe even make someone cry out of sadness, but is that really a "mental health" condition?


I think the point was that some coaches see no need to be quiet or respectful.

It happens less at the youth level.  If you are abusive to a kid, the parents will be talking to the DOC within a month, and that kid will be playing against you within a year.  Lose too many starters that way, and the DOC will find someone else to coach.

Colleges don't have those guard rails, so they get more bad headlines.


----------



## GoldenGate

toucan said:


> First, you are not wrong when you bring up the issue of what can happen to any high-school player who moves on to an elite soccer college.  I imagine it can be quite an adjustment in terms of learning how good the competition can be while trying to compete academically and build a social life.
> 
> But what does this have to do with Amanda Cromwell and the Orlando Pride, which is a professional team?  Cromwell was suspended while an investigation is being made about whether she retaliated against a player (or players) who complained about her.  Cromwell may have had valid competitive reasons against playing someone who is struggling with her mental health (if that was the basis of the original complaint).  But retaliation should not be condoned.


That is kinda my point.  Speculating that someone struggled with her mental health because she wasn't getting playing time has nothing to with a propensity by Cromwell to mistreat players.  In fact, that doesn't have anything to do with Cromwell at all since there would always be 20 or so players on her roster who just weren't going to play but would instead have to suffer through the fact that their youth soccer skill was only good enough to get them favorable admission into an elite university plus the status symbol of being on one of the best teams in the country.  Ultimately, there isn't a single person here who can identify a single inappropriate word Cromwell has ever said in her life.  No one.  And no one here has even the slightest clue what did or didn't happen at Orlando either.

It's really easy to throw around the word "retaliation" when you don't have any idea what actually happened.  People claim "retaliation" all the time when they don't get things their way.  But it's perfectly acceptable "retaliation" if they get benched or sent home because they aren't fit enough to play and aren't willing to do the work expected of a professional athlete to get fit.  It is perfectly acceptable "retaliation" to bench a player because they have a poor attitude or won't play where the coach wants them, or won't make the pass when they want to shoot or dribble.  It is perfectly acceptable "retaliation" to discipline and even make an example of players in front of their peers depending on their level of behavior.  In fact, in the vast majority of instances in which people claim they were "retaliated against", the reality is they deserved exactly what they got.  Worse, the vast majority of those who claim "retaliation" are doing a disservice to the few people who make legitimate abuse claims, whose legitimate claims often get buried under all the bullshit and skepticism caused by the constant whining of people with bogus claims.  Maybe Cromwell did something really bad, or maybe not.  Who knows at this point.


----------



## Sike

toucan said:


> Not disputing your comments, except that I don't really know what you mean by "mental health."  Yes, I can see how yelling at a kid and calling him or her "stupid" might hurt feelings.  But so does quietly telling a kid in respectful terms that she is not good enough to play on your team and she is going to lose her scholarship.  In both cases, the effect might be devastating to the player, but does either "impact" one's mental health?
> 
> When I think of mental health, I consider conditions ranging from schizophrenia to agoraphobia.  These all have some sort of DSM designation.  But just having your feelings hurt, even if done in a very nasty way, does not qualify as a "mental health" condition.  I can see how yelling at a person might lower self-esteem and maybe even make someone cry out of sadness, but is that really a "mental health" condition?


Anxiety and depression are real mental health issues. It is one thing to expect an 18 year-old to have the ability to handle lack of playing time. It is quite another to expect them to handle lack of playing time while being belittled and yelled at in a disrespectful way on a daily basis. I realize these college coaches are under a lot of pressure too, but some of what goes on should be considered unacceptable to everyone.


----------



## GoldenGate

Sike said:


> While I agree that just lack of playing time alone isn't a reason for a college player to blame a coach for mental health issues, I have seen verbal abuse first hand and it is real with many coaches at top college programs (I have no specific knowledge of Cromwell, so am just speaking in general). If a coach tells a player that she needs to improve on x or y to get a chance to see more playing time, that's fine. But when a coach yells "you are a f*#king embarrassment to our program and will never see any playing time" at a player for a mistake made in practice, it is behavior that could impact mental health. Can't tell you how many times I have heard some form of "are you stupid" come out of a coaches mouth and it really isn't an acceptable way to try to develop players. I know part of it is old school coaching, but it can be over the top and abusive. All the more reason that kids need to do their homework on coaches before they commit.


Yes, a handful of coaches are abusive.  But what do your hypotheticals have to do with soccerfan4life insinuating that Cromwell abuses players because: (1) he heard from someone whose daughter allegedly struggled mentally over a lack of playing time; and (2) she is suspended pending an investigation at Orlando that no one knows anything about?  No one here has any evidence that Cromwell has ever mistreated anyone.


----------



## Sike

GoldenGate said:


> That is kinda my point.  Speculating that someone struggled with her mental health because she wasn't getting playing time has nothing to with a propensity by Cromwell to mistreat players.  In fact, that doesn't have anything to do with Cromwell at all since there would always be 20 or so players on her roster who just weren't going to play but would instead have to suffer through the fact that their youth soccer skill was only good enough to get them favorable admission into an elite university plus the status symbol of being on one of the best teams in the country.  Ultimately, there isn't a single person here who can identify a single inappropriate word Cromwell has ever said in her life.  No one.  And no one here has even the slightest clue what did or didn't happen at Orlando either.
> 
> It's really easy to throw around the word "retaliation" when you don't have any idea what actually happened.  People claim "retaliation" all the time when they don't get things their way.  But it's perfectly acceptable "retaliation" if they get benched or sent home because they aren't fit enough to play and aren't willing to do the work expected of a professional athlete to get fit.  It is perfectly acceptable "retaliation" to bench a player because they have a poor attitude or won't play where the coach wants them, or won't make the pass when they want to shoot or dribble.  It is perfectly acceptable "retaliation" to discipline and even make an example of players in front of their peers depending on their level of behavior.  In fact, in the vast majority of instances in which people claim they were "retaliated against", the reality is they deserved exactly what they got.  Worse, the vast majority of those who claim "retaliation" are doing a disservice to the few people who make legitimate abuse claims, whose legitimate claims often get buried under all the bullshit and skepticism caused by the constant whining of people with bogus claims.  Maybe Cromwell did something really bad, or maybe not.  Who knows at this point.


I acknowledge that I have no idea what happened at Orlando. However, even in the world we live in today, I find it incredibly hard to believe that Orlando suspended her for this long if it was something along the lines of not giving someone playing time because the player wasn't in shape or because of a poor attitude.


----------



## Carlsbad7

It becomes abusive with college coaches because they 100% control the players ability to continue attending the school because of scholarship indented servitude. Worse yet college coaches know who they can push around to get what they deem "results".

If you play in college choose your team wisely.


----------



## lafalafa

Pattern of low moral ethics, verbal and or other abuse, favoritism,  shady roster dealings,  breaking rules,  etc  sooner or later have a habit of catching up with a HC and they cohorts (assistant)  especially in the public professional ranks.

Some learn there lessons and correct while other continue until they have no body else to scapegoat.


----------



## GoldenGate

Sike said:


> I acknowledge that I have no idea what happened at Orlando. However, even in the world we live in today, I find it incredibly hard to believe that Orlando suspended her for this long if it was something along the lines of not giving someone playing time because the player wasn't in shape or because of a poor attitude.


If she had done something that was confirmable severe abuse, she would have been terminated a long time ago.  

In reality, in the absence of very obvious direct wrongdoing, it takes a long time to conduct a proper investigation and make a thoughtful, educated decision based on the best available information that is almost always somewhat speculative and equivocal.  It can take a couple weeks just to retain a reputable third party to even start conducting an investigation.  Here, it probably took even longer than it normally should if the NWSL was involved in the approval process, which it should have been. Once the investigation finally commences, it can take a few more weeks to investigate, especially if there are a lot of witnesses and follow-up is required, or there are complications, which there often are.  It can then take a week or two to draft a report.  It can then take another couple weeks for the NWSL and Orlando to work out the best solution, especially if there is an element of he said/she said that cannot be definitively proven one way or another.  It takes time to decide how best to handle a situation when their is equivocal information and the options are to find against Cromwell and run the risk of a breach of contract/wrongful termination claim, or find against the complaining player and run the risk of a discrimination claim. In the end, investigations are important and should be treated as such.

When you don't know what was alleged, who might have helpful information, and needs to be interviewed, it's really easy to claim that a decision should be reached quickly. But when a quick decision is made that you don't like, you'll just turn around and claim the investigation was obviously shoddy because they rushed it.  It is much better to take as as much time as you need to be as exhaustive as possible when the end result will inevitably result in a decision that someone doesn't like and genuinely believes is wrong.  There is absolutely no reason to rush this given Cromwell is on a leave.


----------



## GoldenGate

Carlsbad7 said:


> It becomes abusive with college coaches because they 100% control the players ability to continue attending the school because of scholarship indented servitude. Worse yet college coaches know who they can push around to get what they deem "results".
> 
> If you play in college choose your team wisely.


Wow, what an incredible example of the American entitlement world we live in.  Offering someone admission to a college that wouldn't otherwise give them the time of day plus scholarship money on top of that is not "indentured servitude". There is literally nothing stopping your kid from declining free money or quitting at any time and becoming a regular student like everyone else.  

Coaches have zero control over a player's ability to continue attending a school.  They can only impact their scholarship, and even their ability to do that is often limited.  Do you know who has complete financial control over your daughter's ability to attend a school, however?  You do dumb shit, so make enough money to afford the school you're letting her attend.  But if your idea of fiscal responsibility is to cross your fingers that someone else will pay 100% of your daughter's tuition for all four years no matter how shitty or indifferent a soccer player she becomes, the real problem is that you're an idiot for failing to realize that getting any money to play a sport that loses money should never be assumed, and is a freakin' privilege.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life

GoldenGate said:


> Blaming a coach for causing too much stress by not giving her playing time is an absolute cop out, and makes a caricature of mental health problems.


You are right, you cant just blame a coach for emotional distress except for when that coach is under investigation of doing the same to adult players.   Suddenly this becomes a trend and previous behavior needs to be inspected.   There's more to the story that I shared and I cannot get into more details because clearly  I need to respect the player's privacy

Here's another example, Jimmy Obledo was one of the best youth soccer coaches in Socal with Fullerton Rangers.  He was a great trainer but the biggest Ahole out there.   I personally saw him tell a player that she didnt belong in his team because she doesnt play well in the middle of the game.  Parents from both teams couldnt believe what the coach said to this 12 year old player.  Now he is under investigation and fired for player abuse with  USL.








						Red Wolves Head Coach Jimmy Obleda suspended by league - WDEF
					

CHATTANOOGA, Tennessee (WDEF)-Red Wolves Head Coach Jimmy Obleda has been suspended by the USL Friday.  When News 12 reached out for comment we were sent this official club statement. “The Chattanooga Red Wolves SC received notice today from the USL of the provisional suspension of Head Coach...




					www.wdef.com
				





Some parents might not care how their kids get treated as long as they get the scholarships or the W.   Some parents dont care until their kid is so messed up that they suddenly care.   Look at the abuse from that gymnastics coach.  How many Ws did he get in the Olympics?  How many girls did he mess up?  Parents cant claim to be completely innocent of his abuse.  You know there were signs but hey as long as their player made the olympics, who cares!


----------



## GoldenGate

SoccerFan4Life said:


> You are right, you cant just blame a coach for emotional distress except for when that coach is under investigation of doing the same to adult players.   Suddenly this becomes a trend and previous behavior needs to be inspected.   There's more to the story that I shared and I cannot get into more details because clearly  I need to respect the player's privacy
> 
> Here's another example, Jimmy Obledo was one of the best youth soccer coaches in Socal with Fullerton Rangers.  He was a great trainer but the biggest Ahole out there.   I personally saw him tell a player that she didnt belong in his team because she doesnt play well in the middle of the game.  Parents from both teams couldnt believe what the coach said to this 12 year old player.  Now he is under investigation and fired for player abuse with  USL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Wolves Head Coach Jimmy Obleda suspended by league - WDEF
> 
> 
> CHATTANOOGA, Tennessee (WDEF)-Red Wolves Head Coach Jimmy Obleda has been suspended by the USL Friday.  When News 12 reached out for comment we were sent this official club statement. “The Chattanooga Red Wolves SC received notice today from the USL of the provisional suspension of Head Coach...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wdef.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some parents might not care how their kids get treated as long as they get the scholarships or the W.   Some parents dont care until their kid is so messed up that they suddenly care.   Look at the abuse from that gymnastics coach.  How many Ws did he get in the Olympics?  How many girls did he mess up?  Parents cant claim to be completely innocent of his abuse.  You know there were signs but hey as long as their player made the olympics, who cares!


Slow down buddy, you've built about 10 bridges too far here.  So you're saying Cromwell must have abused players because: (1) you know someone whose daughter didn't get playing time at UCLA; and (2) two other coaches in U.S. history (Jimmy Obledo and an unidentified gymnastics coach) were allegedly abusive.


----------



## Happened again

GoldenGate said:


> Yes, a handful of coaches are abusive.  But what do your hypotheticals have to do with soccerfan4life insinuating that Cromwell abuses players because: (1) he heard from someone whose daughter allegedly struggled mentally over a lack of playing time; and (2) she is suspended pending an investigation at Orlando that no one knows anything about?  No one here has any evidence that Cromwell has ever mistreated anyone.


It's dummies like you that shouldn't utter words on topics beyond their grasp.  The ambulance chasing lawyer in you comes out. 

Teen suicide is a thing, mental health issues are a thing, especiallay amongst elite athletes.  Takes one kid to pull the trigger, take the pill, tighten the noose, jump off of the roof/balcony to bring back everyone to reality.  Check the news the last 6 months or so? not likely

The jury is still out on Cromwell and she shoudn't be judged prematurely.  Abuse of power and position is a common tactic/technique employed by coaches, happens at all levels.  It gets worse as the stakes get higher.


----------



## GoldenGate

Happened again said:


> It's dummies like you that shouldn't utter words on topics beyond their grasp.  The ambulance chasing lawyer in you comes out.
> 
> Teen suicide is a thing, mental health issues are a thing, especiallay amongst elite athletes.  Takes one kid to pull the trigger, take the pill, tighten the noose, jump off of the roof/balcony to bring back everyone to reality.  Check the news the last 6 months or so? not likely
> 
> The jury is still out on Cromwell and she shoudn't be judged prematurely.  Abuse of power and position is a common tactic/technique employed by coaches, happens at all levels.  It gets worse as the stakes get higher.


I see, this is not about Amanda Cromwell, despite the name on the thread.  It is about feeding your self-pity.  Have you ever considered how your "the world is so horrible" attitude impacts the mental health of your own children btw?

And no, mental health issues are not a thing "especially amongst elite athletes".  In fact, you just picked the one demographic in which mental health is the least of a thing.  Mental health issues and suicide are actually a thing "especially" among people who grew up in crushing poverty and oppression.  It is a thing "especially" among veterans.  It is absolutely a thing "especially" among the LGBTQ community, yet I don't see you stepping in to do anything about the folks in the other thread who decided it would be fun to "out" a ten year old girl.  Yeah, you're a real hero pretending you give a shit about the mental health of our children.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life

[/QU[/QUOTE]


GoldenGate said:


> Slow down buddy, you've built about 10 bridges too far here.  So you're saying Cromwell must have abused players because: (1) you know someone whose daughter didn't get playing time at UCLA; and (2) two other coaches in U.S. history (Jimmy Obledo and an unidentified gymnastics coach) were allegedly abusive.


Where there's smoke there's fire.    It's been more than 2 months and she is still on leave pending investigation.   What do you think happened???

 Read this statement:  ....Amy Turner was bought out of her contract *amid the investigation into head coach Amanda Cromwell and assistant coach Sam Greene for violation of NWSL policy against discrimination, harassment and bullying.
*


----------



## GoldenGate

SoccerFan4Life said:


> [/QU



Where there's smoke there's fire.    It's been more than 2 months and she is still on leave pending investigation.   What do you think happened???

Read this statement:  ....Amy Turner was bought out of her contract *amid the investigation into head coach Amanda Cromwell and assistant coach Sam Greene for violation of NWSL policy against discrimination, harassment and bullying.
*
[/QUOTE]


I have already answered your question. I don't know what happened. I am confident, however, that her behavior was not obvious egregious wrongdoing because she was not fired immediately, as I have already said. Given how long this is taking, it is much more likely that the allegations probably boil down to a lot of "he said/she said" that cannot be definitively proven one way or another. Which, in turn, is requiring a lot of interviews to determine whether there has been any history of behavior similar to what has been leveled against Cromwell, whether there is a history of bs whining about the person(s) who complained, and probably an evaluation of how bad the player(s) who complain suck and deserved whatever Cromwell did to them.

You claim "where there's smoke there's fire." The problem with this trope is that you and your friends have not even identified smoke. If one of her UCLA players suffered from mental health problems due to a lack of playing time, that is not Cromwell's problem or doing. Placing a manager on a leave pending an investigation is not smoke either. It is standard practice with an employer that is taking its responsibilities seriously. And who knows why Amy Turner was bought out of her contract. Given that she is not very good, however, I would say it's inappropriate to speculate that her departure was the result of harassment and bullying by Cromwell. More likely, she is gone because it was time for the career of an aging soccer player who was never that good to end.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life

[/QUOTE]

You claim "where there's smoke there's fire." The problem with this trope is that you and your friends have not even identified smoke. If one of her UCLA players suffered from mental health problems due to a lack of playing time, that is not Cromwell's problem or doing. Placing a manager on a leave pending an investigation is not smoke either. It is standard practice with an employer that is taking its responsibilities seriously. And who knows why Amy Turner was bought out of her contract. Given that she is not very good, however, I would say it's inappropriate to speculate that her departure was the result of harassment and bullying by Cromwell. More likely, she is gone because it was time for the career of an aging soccer player who was never that good to end.
[/QUOTE]

Hey man, you sound like Amanda's dad or relative getting so defensive. Time will tell exactly what happened.   By the way placing an employee on leave is some serious stuff in any industry. Clearly they spelled out the reason for the leave is due to bullying and harrasment.   That alone is some serious allegations.    Lets just see what happens next.


----------



## Happened again

GoldenGate said:


> I see, this is not about Amanda Cromwell, despite the name on the thread.  It is about feeding your self-pity.  Have you ever considered how your "the world is so horrible" attitude impacts the mental health of your own children btw?
> 
> And no, mental health issues are not a thing "especially amongst elite athletes".  In fact, you just picked the one demographic in which mental health is the least of a thing.  Mental health issues and suicide are actually a thing "especially" among people who grew up in crushing poverty and oppression.  It is a thing "especially" among veterans.  It is absolutely a thing "especially" among the LGBTQ community, yet I don't see you stepping in to do anything about the folks in the other thread who decided it would be fun to "out" a ten year old girl.  Yeah, you're a real hero pretending you give a shit about the mental health of our children.


Oh sweetie - As usual, you talk out of your ass and your boy @espola steps in with a 1 finger salute.  Your personal attack on me and my offspring is perfect, your panties in bunch  are showing.   As for the 10 year old girs being outed?  have no idea what you are talking. 

As if suicide and adverse mental health discriminates - what a wholesome idiot you are.  All of the things you mention above are true except for your idiot take on elite athletes not taking their own life or sufferring  adverse mental health.  Small percentage sure, but not a "thing" is quite the  JD take, which I bet is something you aspired to be.


----------



## GoldenGate

You claim "where there's smoke there's fire." The problem with this trope is that you and your friends have not even identified smoke. If one of her UCLA players suffered from mental health problems due to a lack of playing time, that is not Cromwell's problem or doing. Placing a manager on a leave pending an investigation is not smoke either. It is standard practice with an employer that is taking its responsibilities seriously. And who knows why Amy Turner was bought out of her contract. Given that she is not very good, however, I would say it's inappropriate to speculate that her departure was the result of harassment and bullying by Cromwell. More likely, she is gone because it was time for the career of an aging soccer player who was never that good to end.
[/QUOTE]

Hey man, you sound like Amanda's dad or relative getting so defensive. Time will tell exactly what happened.   By the way placing an employee on leave is some serious stuff in any industry. Clearly they spelled out the reason for the leave is due to bullying and harrasment.   That alone is some serious allegations.    Lets just see what happens next.
[/QUOTE]

No, they did not spell out that she was on leave for bullying and harassment.  She was placed on leave because someone apparently alleged she violated a policy against discrimination, harassment and bullying.  Employees allege this all the time, but it almost always turns out the person complaining was just a whiny loser who couldn't handle being called out for being lazy and incompetent and who failed to understand how a boss/subordinate relationship works and that jobs actually require providing competent work product, not just taking an employer's money while fucking around and complaining all the time.  Fun fact, btw, did you know that approximately 95% of the cases investigated by the EEOC are dismissed as rubbish? That's a shit ton of b.s.

You sound like you're Amy Turner's dad or relative getting so defensive.


----------



## GoldenGate

Happened again said:


> Oh sweetie - As usual, you talk out of your ass and your boy @espola steps in with a 1 finger salute.  Your personal attack on me and my offspring is perfect, your panties in bunch  are showing.   As for the 10 year old girs being outed?  have no idea what you are talking.
> 
> As if suicide and adverse mental health discriminates - what a wholesome idiot you are.  All of the things you mention above are true except for your idiot take on elite athletes not taking their own life or sufferring  adverse mental health.  Small percentage sure, but not a "thing" is quite the  JD take, which I bet is something you aspired to be.


Fine, carry on with your complete lack of self-awareness with respect to the parent's contributions to their child's emotional state.  Honestly, it's sad to see people like you and the others here go to whatever length it takes to blame everyone but yourselves for your children's emotional well-being.  It is complete bullshit that someone has their child for approximately 150,000 hours before sending them off to college, who then turns around and blames Amanda Cromwell for their daughter's need for therapy because Cromwell spent maybe 60 hours coaching her and 39 other kids before having to deciding she wasn't among the top half of those players.  Sure, it's Cromwell's fault that this girl was struggling emotionally.

I've seen people here blame everyone and every thing imaginable at this website, whether it's Cromwell, McGuire, Dorrance, USSF, youth coaches, DOCs, "boot ball", Surf Cup, doctors rushing kids back from ACL injuries, 10 year old trans girls, not treating kiddie soccer like the fucking premier league with promotion/relegation, or whatever or whoever it takes to feel sorry for yourselves and whine about something. But I have never once seen someone here take personal responsibility for their own freakin' child's welfare.


----------



## Happened again

GoldenGate said:


> Fine, carry on with your complete lack of self-awareness with respect to the parent's contributions to their child's emotional state.  Honestly, it's sad to see people like you and the others here go to whatever length it takes to blame everyone but yourselves for your children's emotional well-being.  It is complete bullshit that someone has their child for approximately 150,000 hours before sending them off to college, who then turns around and blames Amanda Cromwell for their daughter's need for therapy because Cromwell spent maybe 60 hours coaching her and 39 other kids before having to deciding she wasn't among the top half of those players.  Sure, it's Cromwell's fault that this girl was struggling emotionally.
> 
> I've seen people here blame everyone and every thing imaginable at this website, whether it's Cromwell, McGuire, Dorrance, USSF, youth coaches, DOCs, "boot ball", Surf Cup, doctors rushing kids back from ACL injuries, 10 year old trans girls, not treating kiddie soccer like the fucking premier league with promotion/relegation, or whatever or whoever it takes to feel sorry for yourselves and whine about something. But I have never once seen someone here take personal responsibility for their own freakin' child's welfare.


yikes, wipe that chin and focus .  This isn't about me and my birthed children, it's about your inability to separate fact from fiction from assumptions.  And your obvious inability to coherently discuss adverse mental health.   Please continue to dig your dummy hole.   You aren't even grasping your own mental health.  

The jury is out on Cromwell, obviously you seem to be emotionally tied to her outcomes Hopefully you know her personally, sad and embarrasing if you don't.   I doubt anyone on here really cares specifically about cromwell, but what they likley care about is mental health of children - an obvious issue in society today.  Your spittle infused rhetoric is quite charming and I admire your chivalary in coming to her defense.  But feel free to continue to demonstrate award winning drama.


----------



## lafalafa

Orlando Pride, NWSL need to come clean on coach Amanda Cromwell








						Pride, NWSL need to come clean on estranged coach Amanda Cromwell | Commentary
					

The team placed coach Amanda Cromwell on administrative leave four months ago and still there is no word on her status.




					www.orlandosentinel.com
				




Since UCLA didn't and should also buy let's see if the pride has any and does the right thing.

Not just her and the assistant either, all the enablers execs, admin and other people that let's this go on.


----------



## Soccer43

More of the same - lack of transparency and no accountability.


----------



## Dargle

lafalafa said:


> Orlando Pride, NWSL need to come clean on coach Amanda Cromwell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pride, NWSL need to come clean on estranged coach Amanda Cromwell | Commentary
> 
> 
> The team placed coach Amanda Cromwell on administrative leave four months ago and still there is no word on her status.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.orlandosentinel.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since UCLA didn't and should also buy let's see if the pride has any and does the right thing.
> 
> Not just her and the assistant either, all the enablers execs, admin and other people that let's this go on.


Update:  Cromwell and Greene fired 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579571703742869504


----------



## SoccerFan4Life

Dargle said:


> Update:  Cromwell and Greene fired
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579571703742869504


Where is that golden fake poster supporting Amanda on this site with a passion.  Where there is smoke there’s fire!!


----------



## Dargle

To clarify/amplify, NWSL ordered the termination of Cromwell and Greene and banned them from being rehired by the league without commissioner approval for the following:



> The NWSL/NWSLPA Joint Investigative Team found that Cromwell and Greene engaged in retaliation and attempted retaliation against Pride players whom Cromwell and Greene believed had made or supported earlier misconduct allegations against them, in violation of League policy. Specifically, Cromwell and Greene were found to have engaged in conduct that discouraged reporting and fostered a general fear of retaliation, and to have taken negative actions against certain players, including by seeking to waive or trade them.


https://www.nwslsoccer.com/news/national-womens-soccer-league-announces-results-of-orlando-pride-investigation

Basically, they were charged with verbally abusing players and showing favoritism, given a punishment of leadership training etc, and then retaliated against those players who they thought ratted them out, which likely created a climate that discouraged whistleblowing, in violation of league policy.  So, the termination is for the retaliation, not for the verbal abuse and allegations of favoritism.


----------



## MacDre

Dargle said:


> To clarify/amplify, NWSL ordered the termination of Cromwell and Greene and banned them from being rehired by the league without commissioner approval for the following:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nwslsoccer.com/news/national-womens-soccer-league-announces-results-of-orlando-pride-investigation
> 
> Basically, they were charged with verbally abusing players and showing favoritism, given a punishment of leadership training etc, and then retaliated against those players who they thought ratted them out, which likely created a climate that discouraged whistleblowing, in violation of league policy.  So, the termination is for the retaliation, not for the verbal abuse and allegations of favoritism.


I wonder if Abi Kim getting waived has anything to do with this?


----------



## lafalafa

MacDre said:


> I wonder if Abi Kim getting waived has anything to do with this?


Can ussf also ban them from coaching?


----------



## crush

Dargle said:


> Update:  Cromwell and Greene fired
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579571703742869504


I know ac did a favor for the men's coach by giving one of her prized spots to the actor dd, who never really played back in 2017. Many of these coaches have absolute power in so many young ladies life, who have dreams to play big time soccer at Big U and the Prs and need coach to get them over the finish line. The youth, college and the Pros has not been easy for any of these top players. It's obvious. They should be happy and full of joy. All these parenst telling us that college soccer is a job and you better best be ready to work 100+ hrs a week with hardly any sleep and you better get good grades. Top top players will work super hard and do just about anything to make it. Their built to compete and will go through a wall to win if told to. That's why I always called it, "Pay To Play." Not everyone pays with their $$$ to have their kid play. Some ((the players)) have to pay in other ways. Karma has arrived. I forgive ac and hope she learns from all this.


----------



## myself

Dargle said:


> To clarify/amplify, NWSL ordered the termination of Cromwell and Greene and banned them from being rehired by the league without commissioner approval for the following:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nwslsoccer.com/news/national-womens-soccer-league-announces-results-of-orlando-pride-investigation
> 
> Basically, they were charged with verbally abusing players and showing favoritism, given a punishment of leadership training etc, and then retaliated against those players who they thought ratted them out, which likely created a climate that discouraged whistleblowing, in violation of league policy.  So, the termination is for the retaliation, not for the verbal abuse and allegations of favoritism.


So who wants to bet how long it is until we hear about similar allegations about their tenure at UCLA? I would think that some reporter would have chased that angle by now.


----------



## MacDre

lafalafa said:


> Can ussf also ban them from coaching?


Paul Riley’s license was revoked.  I haven’t heard anything about USSF revoking their licenses.  We’ll see I guess.


----------



## MacDre

myself said:


> So who wants to bet how long it is until we hear about similar allegations about their tenure at UCLA? I would think that some reporter would have chased that angle by now.


I feel like Kaiya has been very vocal about what she experienced in Washington.  I’ve never heard her say anything negative about Cromwell, so I don’t know.


----------



## crush

I woke up this morning with a word in my mind that would not go away. *FAVORTISM. *I think the sport of soccer is filled with favoritism. If you do me a favor, I will do you a favor. If you don't play the favor game, you won't get any favors in return. If you ask too many questions about all the favors you see going around, they will tell you to STFU and retaliate. The better the favor, the more favors you get in return.


----------



## MacDre

crush said:


> I woke up this morning with a word in my mind that would not go away. *FAVORTISM. *I think the sport of soccer is filled with favoritism. If you do me a favor, I will do you a favor. If you don't play the favor game, you won't get any favors in return. If you ask too many questions about all the favors you see going around, they will tell you to STFU and retaliate. The better the favor, the more favors you get in return.


Preach Brotha!  I’m actually starting to feel like the entire process with the Pride investigation is a sham and a farce.  I see an inequitable administration of the rules:
1.  Appears to me that women coaches aren’t being punished as harshly as men.  Seems like what happened in Orlando was comparable to what happened in Chicago.  I don’t think the facts are that distinguishable so I don’t understand the disparity in punishment between the coaches in both organizations;
2.  Is Akers off limits because she’s a US Soccer legend?  From the articles I have read, it appears she is guilty of obstruction, abuse of authority/process, and acting in bad faith.


----------



## crush

MacDre said:


> Preach Brotha!  I’m actually starting to feel like the entire process with the Pride investigation is a sham and a farce.  I see an inequitable administration of the rules:
> 1.  Appears to me that women coaches aren’t being punished as harshly as men.  Seems like what happened in Orlando was comparable to what happened in Chicago.  I don’t think the facts are that distinguishable so I don’t understand the disparity in punishment between the coaches in both organizations;
> 2.  Is Akers off limits because she’s a US Soccer legend?  From the articles I have read, it appears she is guilty of obstruction, abuse of authority/process, and acting in bad faith.


They were banned from coaching in the NWSL. Not a lifetime banned like Pete Rose got from MLB, but not allowed unless the Commish allows back. This is where it's time for everyone to eat humble pie. Their was no one to talk with at HQs back 2017 at the youth level. Also, the Kimball house in Chicago had lot's of issues and the women who worked at the Kimball House said it was insane, and they felt helpless and harassed.  Frat house or something like that. BTW, when a mother or father of a child would complain about this and that, they were told to STFU and some even went low blow bro, and said dad was actually crazy and full of nuts, on medication, a moron, sore loser, medal chaser, club hoper and just looking for attention for himself because dad has nothing else to do with his life and time but complain about some coaches who yell, scream, lie, abuse because they like to play the flavor game. This a lot more than pay in order to play game now.


----------



## MacDre

crush said:


> They were banned from coaching in the NWSL.


Not true:
1.  Akers has not been punished for the role she played;
2.  Reis has to take counseling but can still work;
3.  Why did Rory Dames get a lifetime ban but Cromwell gets an opportunity to “rehabilitate” herself?  Didn’t Cromwell retaliate after her first rehabilitation in March?


----------



## lafalafa

crush said:


> I woke up this morning with a word in my mind that would not go away. *FAVORTISM. *I think the sport of soccer is filled with favoritism. If you do me a favor, I will do you a favor. If you don't play the favor game, you won't get any favors in return. If you ask too many questions about all the favors you see going around, they will tell you to STFU and retaliate. The better the favor, the more favors you get in return.


Yeah but goes deeper to include *bias and ethics *without the proper controls or oversight.

The fired coach yesterday in  her first rebuttal ever from all the controversy over all the years... " There is no doubt there's a culture of abuse in the NWSL"....

There is evidence of coaching *bias against *certain players so much so they told management not to engaged them or they reported the bias and nothing was done until now.

recruitment processes that are biased toward one group of  candidate's or the other.

Ethics can go out the window when "winning" takes a back seat to the form of conduct.  Forget a common set of moral principles, let's verbally and mentally abuse players to get more "performance" out of them.

This all happened is happening now because a lack of controls and oversight.  Who's auditing management or the the coaches regularly?  Nobody really and that's a big problem.

Time for change yeah past that time.  Systematic change and better or some oversight is sorely needed.

Hot mic some coaches and they would be gone as quick as the politicians


----------



## crush

lafalafa said:


> Yeah but goes deeper to include *bias and ethics *without the proper controls or oversight.
> 
> The fired coach yesterday in  her first rebuttal ever from all the controversy over all the years... " There is no doubt there's a culture of abuse in the NWSL"....
> 
> There is evidence of coaching *bias against *certain players so much so they told management not to engaged them or they reported the bias and nothing was done until now.
> 
> recruitment processes that are biased toward one group of  candidate's or the other.
> 
> Ethics can go out the window when "winning" takes a back seat to the form of conduct.  Forget a common set of moral principles, let's verbally and mentally abuse players to get more "performance" out of them.
> 
> This all happened is happening now because a lack of controls and oversight.  Who's auditing management or the the coaches regularly?  Nobody really and that's a big problem.
> 
> Time for change yeah past that time.  Systematic change and better or some oversight is sorely needed.
> 
> Hot mic some coaches and they would be gone as quick as the politicians


It all starts with the "favor" though. Once the favor is taken or given ((person is bought)), then the bias ((bribes)) comes out and then you can throw out any ethics after that. Blackmail and retaliation comes out last and that's where things can get go dark. Coach has lot's of power in the sport. The Youth Docs in 2017 had the YNT picks in their hands and let me say, in the wrong hands things can go dark fast. Some Docs also ran US Soccer Training Centers. This is where they really tried to train the girls. Anyway, it's all starting to come out and that's a good thing. We can and we will fix this.


----------



## outside!

lafalafa said:


> Yeah but goes deeper to include *bias and ethics *without the proper controls or oversight.
> 
> The fired coach yesterday in  her first rebuttal ever from all the controversy over all the years... " There is no doubt there's a culture of abuse in the NWSL"....
> 
> There is evidence of coaching *bias against *certain players so much so they told management not to engaged them or they reported the bias and nothing was done until now.
> 
> recruitment processes that are biased toward one group of  candidate's or the other.
> 
> Ethics can go out the window when "winning" takes a back seat to the form of conduct.  Forget a common set of moral principles, let's verbally and mentally abuse players to get more "performance" out of them.
> 
> This all happened is happening now because a lack of controls and oversight.  Who's auditing management or the the coaches regularly?  Nobody really and that's a big problem.
> 
> Time for change yeah past that time.  Systematic change and better or some oversight is sorely needed.
> 
> Hot mic some coaches and they would be gone as quick as the politicians


NCAA needs to be next.


----------

